
Functions and functionals for 5yo? Only in Funville - MariaDroujkova
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/419899136/funville-adventures-a-math-inspired-childrens-book
======
MariaDroujkova
How do you start young children on their math journeys? Funville Adventures is
a creative, joyful, and gentle new project that introduces kids to advanced
math. Children as young as 5 will enjoy the story and math-rich play; older
children and adults can also investigate the deeper mathematical concepts such
as inverse function, composition, and functional.

